# Any deals available for Bolt+ or All-in service?



## djwilso (Dec 23, 2006)

I'm about to purchase a new Bolt+ and wanted to see if there are any deals available that other TiVo Community members may know about.

I am a long-time existing TiVo customer, so if there are any tricks or breaks for me that anyone can tell me about, it would be very much appreciated.

$549 for the all-in service is pretty painful, so I'm exploring every avenue to save if I am able to. I plan to keep the Bolt+ for at least 5 years, so the annual service does not make sense for me.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## PSU_Sudzi (Jun 4, 2015)

Call them and ask. Never hurts.


----------



## Mikeguy (Jul 28, 2005)

Are you looking to do cable or OTA? If OTA, you might want to consider, if you haven't done so, the Roamio OTA, which gets rid of that lifetime sting. (Heck, even if looking to do cable, you might want to consider the Roamio OTA, and adding a cable card bracket.) Just a thought.


----------



## bfwk122 (Jul 2, 2006)

djwilso said:


> I'm about to purchase a new Bolt+ and wanted to see if there are any deals available that other TiVo Community members may know about.
> 
> I am a long-time existing TiVo customer, so if there are any tricks or breaks for me that anyone can tell me about, it would be very much appreciated.
> 
> ...


I called Tivo on February 15, 2017 and asked them if there were any deals for long term customers and there response was yes. So I said ok what can you offer me I want to trade up my Roamio Pro with life time sub. to the Bolt + and then I was told there is no deals for me. Imagine I been a customer for 19 years + and no deals. We can wait and see what happens down the road.. Good luck calling and hope you get a good offer.


----------



## djwilso (Dec 23, 2006)

bfwk122 said:


> I called Tivo on February 15, 2017 and asked them if there were any deals for long term customers and there response was yes. So I said ok what can you offer me I want to trade up my Roamio Pro with life time sub. to the Bolt + and then I was told there is no deals for me. Imagine I been a customer for 19 years + and no deals. We can wait and see what happens down the road.. Good luck calling and hope you get a good offer.


Yep, I've been a customer since 2001 with the Series 1 Philips, but I don't have much optimism that I'd be able to get them to offer much, if anything.


----------



## Mikeguy (Jul 28, 2005)

Play up your loyalty and longevity, and perhaps note that a special could motivate you to do a deal right then and there.

You may be right as to a major deal--it likely all depends on what specials then are in TiVo's sales basket--but I've had free Slide Pro remotes/cables thrown into a package, even when the package itself was a special (e.g. last Nov.'s White Sale). Otherwise, if you're not dead set on something right now, possibly sit back and wait, and keep your eyes open--TiVo seems to have been having at least 1 special sale a year, of late (the last having been last Nov.).


----------



## Mikeguy (Jul 28, 2005)

One additional thought: do you still have your Series 1/have you still been using it? As the Series 1 became only partly-functional since the TiVo Guide data transition last year, you could use that fact as a foot in the door, asking for the earlier package deal that TiVo was offering current Series 1 users last year. Note, however, that the deadline to take advantage of TiVo's earlier offer expired last year and TiVo, per reports here, does not seem to have been very forthcoming to re-visit that opportunity. There are threads here on the topic.


----------



## lujan (May 24, 2010)

Maybe a sale around Easter time?


----------



## djwilso (Dec 23, 2006)

Mikeguy said:


> One additional thought: do you still have your Series 1/have you still been using it? As the Series 1 became only partly-functional since the TiVo Guide data transition last year, you could use that fact as a foot in the door, asking for the earlier package deal that TiVo was offering current Series 1 users last year. Note, however, that the deadline to take advantage of TiVo's earlier offer expired last year and TiVo, per reports here, does not seem to have been very forthcoming to re-visit that opportunity. There are threads here on the topic.


No, the Series 1 is long gone, unfortunately. I went ahead and bought a Bolt+ from Amazon.


----------



## Mikeguy (Jul 28, 2005)

djwilso said:


> I went ahead and bought a Bolt+ from Amazon.


You'll enjoy it!


----------



## overFEDEXed (Nov 11, 2002)

I lucked up during the holidays and found the Bolt+ at Amazon for $362!
Actually another member posted it here and I just happened to be reading the forums.

I got Bestbuy to price-match and bought. When I received it, I asked Tivo to swap my $6.95 monthly plan from my regular Bolt to my Bolt+. They did it for me!
Not the same as all-in, but it was an ok deal all around.

I've been a Tivo customer since 2003 and I think they did mention that fact to me when I asked.


----------



## rjrsouthwest (Feb 19, 2016)

So how did you get a $6.95 monthly plan on your regular Bolt?



overFEDEXed said:


> I lucked up during the holidays and found the Bolt+ at Amazon for $362!
> Actually another member posted it here and I just happened to be reading the forums.
> 
> I got Bestbuy to price-match and bought. When I received it, *I asked Tivo to swap my $6.95 monthly plan from my regular Bolt* to my Bolt+. They did it for me!
> ...


----------



## overFEDEXed (Nov 11, 2002)

rjrsouthwest said:


> So how did you get a $6.95 monthly plan on your regular Bolt?


I can't remember how many Tivo's that I've had that $6.95 plan on, but it's been a few.

Anyway, I agreed to buy the All-in on my Roamio Basic for $199 (plus they threw in a white Bolt remote). The Basic had the $6.95 plan on it at the time, so they moved it to my 500GB Bolt.
Then I bought the Bolt+ and called Tivo and asked them to swap it over to it and they did! I told them that I sold the 500GB Bolt I think.


----------

